
Why is the crypto market so down today? - Philomath
https://coinmarketcap.com/
======
okket
Current discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16156687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16156687)

------
kofk
atleast bitcoin will end

